# Arbour seat help



## RPM (15 Oct 2006)

Hi, 

I am looking for some help please. 

First of all I am quite a newbie to sketch up (2 weeks new in fact) but here goes. 
I have been asked to make an harbour corner seat. 
I have made arbour seats before but the customer wants 2 bench seats going into the corner, 
unlike the normal seat across. 

The size of one side of the seats will be 5ft x 6ft tall (around the size of a fence panel). 
It is still all in the planning stages yet so it is all a bit rough and the customer is willing to wait. 


It has been pretty much left up to me as to the way it is built but she insist on the seats the way I have mentioned. 

Well.....It looks like a bleedin bus stop! 

I have tried different back panels (hence, they are both different). 
I was thinking of trellis for the back? 
Would it be cheaper and easier to buy ready made trellis? 


Anyhow, if anyone can shed some light, I will be very grateful. 

Thanks 

RPM. 

Below is said mentioned "bus stop".


----------



## Scrit (15 Oct 2006)

RPM":3jc0nzu7 said:


> I have tried different back panels (hence, they are both different). I was thinking of trellis for the back? Would it be cheaper and easier to buy ready made trellis?



Hello!

I did some planters with trellis dividers in to middle for a local lady at the beginning of the summer. They look nice, but frankly I'll not be repeating the exercise having been smacked in the kisser more than a couple of times doing them - buy in, it's less hassle. There are some interesting alternatives available by way of woven willow matting ,etc at your local garden centre. Why not take a look.

Might one way to make it look a bit different be to "herringbone" the ends of the seat splats, like parquet flooring, or would that look naff? Similarly might the use of different textures for different surfaces have a beneficial effect - i.e. make it look less like somewhere to wait for the Southdown #265 service?


Scrit


----------

